# How long does it take for breasts to stop lactating?



## Susan12528

I provide breastfeeding support to moms and today I had a interesting phone call from a biology professor. He wants to know how long it takes for breasts to stop producing milk after weaning. I have found many different answers ranging from 1 week to years. Does anyone know the typical amount of time? Thanks!


----------



## blessedwithboys

hmmm, interesting. i did CLW so i was pretty much out of milk and then they stopped asking. ds1 was 24 mos when he stopped asking and ds2 was closer to 60 mos. by the time i called it done, i couldnt squeeze a single drop, and my 5yo said for a certainty he hadnt gotten milk in quite a while.


----------



## lyterae

I have not nursed in almost 4 hours, I have IGT and stopped nursing my daughter at 3 months. I still "leak" during particularly troublesome cycles (after ovulation).

That should be 4 YEARS not 4 hours.


----------



## 1babysmom

..........


----------



## SomethingAnonymous

With my daughter- sadly she only got my milk a handful of times when she was first born, and I still had milk when she was 2 years old.


----------



## kcparker

I am still nursing, but one of my friends said that she would get a letdown and wet shirt when she heard a baby cry for about four years after her son weaned. I suppose it varies widely.


----------



## Baby_Cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1babysmom* 
My SIL still has milk and even gets a letdown when she hears babies cry...and get this...her last BF baby is 12!! (or wait, maybe even 13 now)

Wow. That's really amazing.


----------



## Katie T

I quit pumping for my first when she was 6m and 2yrs later I would still let down and get a 2inch wet spot on my shirt.

The range of how long breasts can produce at least some milk is interesting.


----------



## Carhootel

whoa! how eye opening to read this thread! Makes me feel better about the fact that I haven't nursed my ds is almost 8 hours and was worrying my milk would all dry up and go away







: I am a little hormonal I think since this is my first time away from him this long


----------



## philia

I BF for two years and four months and quit last June. I still expressed once a week for a couple months after due to discomfort. I still leak a tiny bit every so often. It is usually when I am comforting my youngest. I will just get a drop on my shirt and I always can't believe it. I ware a sports bra a lot when I work out so I that might be contributing it but I honestly think I have some mental part of me that would want to nurse or something. Thanks for this post. I always worried a little bit.
Philia


----------



## milkybean

DS just turned 6 and nursed a couple months ago after a couple months. He said there was a lot. 2 nursing times ago, he did so when my left breast was really uncomfortable and freaking me out, to tell you the truth (felt WEIRD inside). He had a HUGE session, was gulping and everything (at 5 yo!), and I could feel my breast changing as he drank. Didn't feel weird anymore after that.

They just keep filling back up.


----------



## monkeys4mama

My youngest weaned a few months ago and I still can express small amounts. I don't get letdowns anymore. I haven't for years. Once my babies were past about a year of age, I didn't leak anymore or feel any noticeable letdown sensation. But the milk continued. I breastfed continuously for almost 13 years (through pregnancies too). I have been wondering how long it would take before my milk disappeared (if ever).

A related question I have is this: how long after weaning are you supposed to wait until having a mammogram? I was supposed to have one two years ago, but it was postponed b/c I was still nursing (kinda funny b/c I think they figured it would be a few months...) So I guess now that I'm done nursing, I ought to schedule that mammo. Only does it matter that there's still milk???


----------



## User101

Moving out to the general breastfeeding forum.


----------

